# Sunday Shrooming



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'm going for a LONG walk Sunday the 12th.
Looking for plants and stumpers etc.
Anyone interested in meeting me is welcome to join me.
Pack a lunch cause I ain't coming back til I have to 
Spur of the moment M&G/Shroom hunt?


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Whereabouts ?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Port Huron SGA


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

We better get some rain soon or it's going to be a crappy shroom season this fall. Forecast says no rain for the next week


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Trout,

I hope you had better luck that I did this morning. I made the 20 mile drive to my best stumper spot this morning. I never even saw a toad stool in the woods. We need rain so bad it is pathetic. It has been a month and a half since we have had a soaking rain.

I did finally get permission to hunt a friends son's wheat field today. There were 60 or so giant geese there today. The field was black with geese on Friday. No permission-----no hunt. The field we tried to hunt geese on yesterday was a dove hunters dream. Had to be 400 plus doves feeding in the field. No geese just doves.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I never made it out.
Too dry here.
I figure I'll try 24-48 hours after a good rain here, get out early after the rain or your shroom will have worms and grubs.
Plus in this heat the skeeters are going to be fierce!
So in the meantime, find a cool shady spot and read the shroom guide books


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Went for an hour after church today in my dress clothes and all! :lol: 
Some strange bolletes still IDing, two 20 foot inter mingling fairy rings of some new brown shroom im trying to ID now, 2 large meadows, and some spotted bolletes, I left lots of other russulas that were half eaten by the squirrels.

For non edibles : lots of detroying angels, emetic russula, straight stalked entelomas and some weird real thin pheasant back looking stumpies, lots of LBMs.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have hunted quite a few mornigs so far during the early goose season. Skeeters have been almost non existant. No more than half dozen per morning even with the warm nights. Hate to see what it is like when it rains.

I don't think I saw a single mosquitoe when I walked to my duck blind on the river yesterday. The grass and weeds have never been as high. The water is down about a foot since I fished thru there a month ago.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

All I found today was a hen that I left 3 days ago, It had doubled in size. I also found what was identical to a sulphur shelf growing 4 ft up a tree except it was pure white, top and bottom. Smelled totally fruity and delicious.


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Lotsa rain here, water everywhere, river's flooding in my back pasture.
My pet patch of Kings (porcini, ceps) is starting to pop, otherwise, nothing much else.
We do have a surplus of mosquitos, worst I've ever seen, so if you all are worried about the lack of them, I can jar up a few thousand and send them along to anyone who needs them. We have one species down here that I can only get 1 into a Coleman cooler. So big it buckles your knees when it lands but it sounds like a leaf blower coming in so you usually have time to duck. We catch them with salmon landing nets. 

o town


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I didn't know that Alaska's state bird migrated to Florida.

Here is hoping that Ivan doesn't decide to run the length of Florida. Hitting any where is bad enough.


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, the Alaska state bird migrated but one of our big boy mosquitos ate it.

o town


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Stumpjumper sounds like you have a chicken. They come in lots of shades including white. Ifound a stumper so big you wouldnt believe me its nearly 3 feet across white and about 5 inchs thick and smells like old salmon spawn. I have no idea what it is its unreal!!!!!!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

A stumper? It's definately not a stumper....

Get a pic, spore print it!


----------



## brighteyes (Jan 27, 2004)

StumpJumper check your pm


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

It is a stumper and growing off a tree in a yard here. Its a hard shelf mushroom of some sort and probably a record. But the old fish smell is unbearable if its touched so Im leaving it right where it is. The thing about it is I dont care if anyone believe me or not. :lol: 
Now look at all the shades a Chicken can come in...check out the pics on the right of this page......

http://www.bluewillowpages.com/mushroomexpert/laetiporus_sulphureus.html


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

I found two 5 lb bags of stumpers here in muskegon county today in about a hour and a half this spot was just as good two years ago and didnt have much last year.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Lunker,
It sounds like you have an Artists Conk.
Harvest it and you can carefully etch with a sharp object a picture that will last for years after the shroom dries out.
You can do a search to see examples of this dying artwork.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

no shrooms? Found some bitter boletes, 1 good hen, 10 old hens, a huge mass of chickens, a couple destroying angels, some honeys and some russulas today.


----------



## minnow (Apr 4, 2003)

found another grocery bag full of buttons today how do you save these?


----------

